# Schaut mal auf die Grand Raid Cristalp-Homepage....



## Haferstroh (2. Januar 2007)

....da gibts unter http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/Parcours.html gar keine Kurzstrecke Hérémence-Grimentz mehr 

Nur noch die klassische Mörderstrecke Verbier-Grimentz


----------



## Frühbremser (2. Januar 2007)

Entweder richtig Grand Raid oder gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (2. Januar 2007)

Frühbremser schrieb:


> Entweder richtig Grand Raid oder gar nicht!



   













Was ein Glück....ein Marathon weniger bei dem ich überlege "sollst, sollst nicht". Bei 5000hm bedarf das keiner Diskussion ob ich "soll"


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2007)

Frühbremser schrieb:


> Entweder richtig Grand Raid oder gar nicht!



Das andere war doch eh kein "GRAND" Raid


----------



## BaSiS (3. Januar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ....da gibts unter http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/Parcours.html gar keine Kurzstrecke Hérémence-Grimentz mehr
> 
> Nur noch die klassische Mörderstrecke Verbier-Grimentz



korrekt !


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Januar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nur noch die klassische Mörderstrecke Verbier-Grimentz


Na, dann fällt die Entscheidung nicht schwer )

Deutsche und anglophile Fahrer sind ausgeschlossen? Französisch roules :-?


----------



## Compagnon (3. Januar 2007)

Sieht auch aus nach einer Streckenverkürzung.
Das die kürzere Strecke abgeschafft wurde, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Die Nachfrage hierfür war in der Vergangenheit größer als für die lange. Auch ist die allgemeine Tendenz bei Marathons in Richtung kürzerer Strecke. Die Bezeichnung kurz ist übrigns ein Witz: die Siegerzeit ist vielleicht 15 Minuten kürzer als bei den Strecken, die bei vielen anderen Rennen als long distance angeboten werden...


----------



## schnellejugend (3. Januar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...... Bei 5000hm bedarf das keiner Diskussion ob ich "soll"


Stimmt, das ist ein "muss".


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Januar 2007)

Würde mich auch sehr reizen, allerdings diese Jahr leider nicht mehr


----------



## Compagnon (5. Januar 2007)

"Kurze" Strecke findet auch wieder statt, zumindest gibts auf der HP jetzt eine Streckenlängenangabe.
Ein Mini-HP ist auch drauf, kann aber nicht sagen was sich geändert hat


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Januar 2007)

Aha, jetzt haben sie es mittlerweile geändert  War ich wohl etwas voreilig.

"Hérémence - Grimentz long de 68km"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (6. Januar 2007)

hallo, wer ist den Grand Raid denn schon gefahren und wie läuft das alles mit der anmeldung. gibt es auch einen link in deutsch zu dieser seite. 

würde mich da gern mal ran trauen und hätte daher gern mehr infos.

danke gruß stefan


----------



## drivingghost (7. Januar 2007)

Auf deutsch wird die Seite garantiert auch noch übersetzt. 
Ich werde wohl auch am Start sein. müssen ):


----------



## scotty33 (7. Januar 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Auf deutsch wird die Seite garantiert auch noch übersetzt.
> Ich werde wohl auch am Start sein. müssen ):


hallo drivingghost,

bist du dort schon gefahren und wie sieht es unterkunfts mäßig da aus. wenn man da unten wen anschreibt, können die auch deutsch oder ist das allgemein sehr schwer sich dort zu melden und eine unterkunft zu bekommen.

gruß aus dem harz 

stefan


----------



## BaSiS (7. Januar 2007)

scotty33 schrieb:


> hallo drivingghost,
> 
> bist du dort schon gefahren und wie sieht es unterkunfts mäßig da aus. wenn man da unten wen anschreibt, können die auch deutsch oder ist das allgemein sehr schwer sich dort zu melden und eine unterkunft zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



in dem Sport ist Französisch Amtssprache !


----------



## Deleted 23118 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo
bin die letzten zwei Mal mitgefahren abgesehen vom Wetter richtig gut.
Zimmer usw. ist aus meiner Erfahrung kein Problem. Ist zwar franz. Schweiz aber in Hotels und Pensionen können die alle Deutsch.
Wie es aussieht hat der Veranstalter aber die Strecken 2007 verkürzt!!
Naja bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei

Gruß


----------



## scotty33 (7. Januar 2007)

wenn sich jemand anmeldet, oder etwas in deutsch zu finden ist, währe ich über jede info dankbar. auch was evntl. eine pansion angeht bzw. was man in den routenolaner genau eingeben muß, um den ort zu finden. also egal was, immer her damit. 

dank im vorraus.

[email protected]

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (7. Januar 2007)

wer evntl an einer fahrgemeinschaft dort hin interesse hat, würd mich auch da über eine mail freuen. 

ich komme aus goslar im harz.

stefan


----------



## speichenprof (8. Januar 2007)

@scotty33:

Der GRC läuft über ein Voranmeldeverfahren.
Grundsätzlich werden Fahrer, die schon mal teilgenommen haben, bevorzugt behandelt.
In den Hoch-Zeiten der 90er hatten die immer gegen 10.000 Voranmeldungen;
das Teilnehmerlimit war jedoch auf 4.000 festgesetzt.
Mittlerweile hat der Run doch etwas nachgelassen und man kommt auch ohne frühere Teilnahmen ganz gut rein.

Zwischen 1999 und 2004 gabs verschiedene Steckenänderungen; jetzt scheinen die mal grundlegend was geändert zu haben.

Ich bin seit seit 1992 insgesamt 13 Mal die lange Strecke gefahren. Der besondere Reiz des Rennens ist geblieben, aber die Strecke hat durch die ganzjährige Beschilderung doch sehr gelitten. Es gibt zwischenzeitlich sehr viele kaum mehr fahrbare Passagen; und eines ist sicher: Man kann auf der Strecke der letzten Jahre so richtig viel Material zu schrott fahren. Und nicht nur Material. 2003 bin ich auf der Abfahrt vom Croix de Coeur an einem just passierten Unfall vorbeigefahren - und kurz drauf am startenden Heli.
Stellungnahme des Veranstalters: Sie konnten Ihn retten. 
2004 auf der Abfahrt vom Pas de Lona zum Lac de Lona: Fahrer überschlägt sich, weil ihm nach der laaaangen Tragepassage zum Pass wahrscheinlich die Kraft gefehlt hat, den Lenker zu halten. Vom Heli eingesammelt.
2004 auf der geänderten Strecke kurz vor Grimentz nach der Barrage der Moiry: Extrem steile Bergabpassage: Typ liegt im groben Geröll und brüllt fürchterlich...
Ach ja, Zieleinlauf - ich glaube 1994. Fahrer stürzt unerklärt 30m vor dem Ziel und schafft es nicht mehr so recht auf die Beine. Man lässt die arme Sau minutenlang versuchen, es aus eigener Kraft zu schaffen, bis sich endlich einer vom Veranstalter erbarmt.

Allerdings soll das alles jetzt kein schlechtes Licht auf den Veranstalter werfen. Es war immer alles Top organisiert - 1100 freiwillige Helfer mobilisiert nicht jeder Veranstalter.

Und das Gefühl auf der letzten Abfahrt, wenn sich in der langen Rechtskehre der Blick auf den unglaublich blauen Lac de Moiry eröffnet...gepaart mit dem Gemütszustand nach solch einer Anstrengung - UNBEZAHLBAR!!!

Aber ich kann jedem Interessenten nur raten, sich die Strecke vorher mal anzuschauen, die technisch wirklich kriminellen Passagen vorher mal zu pröbeln, um rauszubekommen, wo man besser schon präventiv kurz mal schiebt.
Und um sich mit den Zeitlimits vertraut zu machen. Daran scheitern auch viele.
Bisher höchste Ausfallquote bei regulär (ohne Abbruch) durchgeführten Rennen: 1994: 49,3% der Fahrer aufgegeben oder aus dem Rennen genommen worden auf der langen Strecke (Mörderhitze).

Also seht Euch vor, dann wird das Ganze ein Traum und kein Albtraum.

Bon régards et bonne chance,

 speichenprof


----------



## drivingghost (8. Januar 2007)

scotty33 schrieb:


> hallo drivingghost,
> 
> bist du dort schon gefahren und wie sieht es unterkunfts mäßig da aus. wenn man da unten wen anschreibt, können die auch deutsch oder ist das allgemein sehr schwer sich dort zu melden und eine unterkunft zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, 

nein, ich bin sie noch nicht gefahren. Aber in einem Moment der geistigen Umnachtung habe ich meinem Trainer, der mich seit 2 Jahren nervt, die Christalp endlich mal mitzufahren, nachgegeben. 
Da komm ich jetzt nicht mehr raus.
Er selbst war schon viele Male am Start und hat sich bisher noch nicht über Verständigungsprobleme mit den Einheimischen beklagt.


----------



## Compagnon (8. Januar 2007)

speichenprof schrieb:


> 1994: 49,3% der Fahrer aufgegeben oder aus dem Rennen genommen


Wow, wer durchkommt darf sich dann aber wohl zur Ausdauerelite zählen, egal mit wieviel Stunden Verspätung....


----------



## evilrogi (8. Januar 2007)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Wow, wer durchkommt darf sich dann aber wohl zur Ausdauerelite zählen, egal mit wieviel Stunden Verspätung....




Der Anteil dürfte 2006 wohl kaum wesentlich höher gewesen sein - es war die Hölle in dem Scheissschlamm! Jetzt wollte ich mir doch mal wieder die Kurze geben dieses Jahr und jetzt verkürzen die alles  ! Also auf dem Höhenprofil sehe ich kaum Unterschiede, die Pièces de résistances sind allesamt drin, also viel lockerer wirds kaum!

Das ist ein elend hartes Rennen, ich rate jedem der noch nie an einem alpinen Marathon teilgenommen hat das Ganze mal z.B. als 2-Tages-Tour zu fahren. Technisch finde ichs nicht unbedingt schwieriger als andere Rennen, wahrscheinlich kommt bei vielen Stürzen auch noch die Ermüdung als Ursache dazu, aber die Schlussabfahrt von 20km ist einfach der Hammer! 
Habe im 2005 bei Schnee auf einen Start verzichtet (hunderte andere nicht), letztes Jahr bin ich gestartet (bei Regen) mit dem Resultat, dass ich beim letzten Berg halt total ausgelaugt war und kaum mehr konnte....also bei diesem Rennen gilt immer Vernunft vor Stolz walten lassen, kann böse kommen!

Sicherlich treten im Verlaufe der Jahre mal unschönere Szenen auf, aber die Organisation ist grundsätzlich sehr gut und professionell.


----------



## scotty33 (8. Januar 2007)

Na ihr seid ja alle klasse.  Ist das ding so in der Richtung mit dem Ironbike in Ischgl zu sehen, mit den zeitfenstern u.s.w..
Wenn dort viel passiert, liegt es glaub ich daran wie überall, dass es selbst Überschätzung ist. Ich möchte das ding einfach nur schaffen, aber wann ich letztendlich ins Ziel komme ist mir dabei egal. Möchte einfach diese Herausforderung haben in den Zeitfenstern weiter fahren zu dürfen, allerdings wenn es zu viel ist, dann wird halt noch nen Jahr trainiert.


Gruß Stefan



http://www.dancem.de/biker.htm

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Januar 2007)

speichenprof schrieb:


> Und das Gefühl auf der letzten Abfahrt, wenn sich in der langen Rechtskehre der Blick auf den unglaublich blauen Lac de Moiry eröffnet...gepaart mit dem Gemütszustand nach solch einer Anstrengung - UNBEZAHLBAR!!!
> 
> speichenprof



100% zustimmung...und zum rest nur 2 worte

1) unfälle durch selbstüberschätzung oder einfach nur pech gibt es überall

2) darf man schweizer marathons mit 120-140km länge und bis zu 5000hm natürlich nicht mit deutschen forstautobahn"rennen" mit 100km und 3000hm vergleichen die man locker mit starrgabel bewältigen kann, und wer sich dann nach 8h fahrzeit wundert dass er erst 2/3 geschafft hat, hat in der vorbereitung was falsch gemacht...

umso geiler ist das gefühl wenn man so eine strecke dann gepackt  hat... suchtgefahr...

@ drivinggh... : wenn ich die strecke in 7:38 fahren würde wie matthias, wäre französich auch nicht mein hauptproblem... würde dann wohl eh keine luft mehrbekommen...


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> 100% zustimmung...und zum rest nur 2 worte
> 
> 1) unfälle durch selbstüberschätzung oder einfach nur pech gibt es überall
> 
> ...



AKN 

Für mich ist die GRC die Krone der Marathons! Die Strecke ist schwer und ich bin noch nie ohne Sturz durchkommen. Das gerhört für *mich* irgendwie dazu. Bin 2000 die TAC gefahren und wollte durchkommen ohne mich zu quälen, Zeit egal. Und was war 

Ich bin ein Gegner der Streckenerleichterung. Wenn die Strecke allerdings fertig ist, muß man was tun, aber Veränderung um die Starterfelder aufzufüllen? Nee nix für mich! Wenn jetzt leichter wird, bleiben *wir* Finisher des alten Formats der elitäre Kreis der wahren Helden  


Robert


----------



## Compagnon (10. Januar 2007)

speichenprof schrieb:


> Ich bin seit seit 1992 insgesamt 13 Mal die lange Strecke gefahren.


An der Stelle mal mein Respekt dafür! Bist du denn auch mal den Swiss Bike mitgefahren, und wenn ja wie sieht's im Vergleich mit dem technischen Anspruch der Abfahrten aus?


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2007)

Also ICH (3xGRC, 5xSBM) finde die Abfahrten beim GRC schwieriger... Was u.a. damit zusammenhängt, dass die letzte Abfahrt beim GRC IMHO nicht ganz einfach ist und man einfach fertig ist. Beim SBM liegen die schwereren Abfahrten am Anfang des Rennens. 

Na gut, mein Trainigsrevier hat auch nur 30 Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (11. Januar 2007)

Auch dafür mein Respekt.
OK, ich denke das klingt ganz gut.


----------



## speichenprof (11. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also ICH (3xGRC, 5xSBM) finde die Abfahrten beim GRC schwieriger... Was u.a. damit zusammenhängt, dass die letzte Abfahrt beim GRC IMHO nicht ganz einfach ist und man einfach fertig ist. Beim SBM liegen die schwereren Abfahrten am Anfang des Rennens.



Das sehe ich genauso.
Beim SBM finde ich die erste Abfahrt ins Hochmoor hinein mies. Noch viel zu viel Verkehr und dann meist eine grauenhafte Schlammschlacht. Den Dreck wird man bis ins Ziel nicht mehr los...
Dagegen spielen sich die großen Dramen beim GRC wirklich erst ab Evolène ab - und da hat man halt erst 90 km.
Zumal das Haupthindernis - der Pas de Lona - eben erst bei rund 110 km ansteht.

Ich fände eine Entschärfung der Strecke auf jeden Fall sinnvoll - allerdings ohne die Strecke konditionell leichter zu gestalten. Es solllte schon "le grand raid - une appreuve terrible" bleiben.
Aber im Sinne einer Vielzahl ungesponserter Piloten muss man einfach sagen, dass nicht jeder bereit ist, sein (sinnvollerweise) seeeehr leichtes Bike derartigen Belastungen auszusetzen, nur um eben unter 8 h oder 8 h 30 min zu bleiben. Und mit einem besonders robusten und schweren Bike geht da wohl nur die Klientel an den Start, denen Platzierung und Zeit sowieso egal sind.
Jene sind für mich auf dieser Strecke ohnedies die wahren Sieger. 

Leichtbaurahmen machen diese Belastung schlicht und einfach nicht mit - mir mit meinen 70 kg und sicherlich keiner gnadenlosen Fahrweise sind schon 2 Klein-Rahmen (und zwar noch Original-Kleins) übern Jordan gegangen und der Grand Raid dürfte da wohl das größte Aktienpaket gehalten haben...

Bisweilen hab ich mir auch schon die Frage gestellt, warum einem Seriensieger dieses Rennens im Wettkampf der Rahmen abknallt. Der Typ war zu der Zeit Profi und ist vermutlich nicht mit seinem 10 Jahre alten Privathobel am Start gestanden.....

Das Verletzungsrisiko beim MTB ist in der Regel kalkulierbar. Wenns mich in die Landschaft steckt, bin ich in der Regel selbst schuld - ganz im Gegensatz zu Straßenrennen. Trotzdem finde ich, die Veranstalter tragen in besonderer Weise auch Verantwortung für die Gesundheit der Teilnehmer.
Glorifizierung durch "natürliche Auslese" ist wohl eher wenig seriös. Bei diesem Rennen braucht JEDER der's eilig hat einen Schutzengel.
Zitat aus einem Grand Raid Video: "Ausgerenkte Schultern und Knochenbrüche - das ist nichts besonderes". 
Wie das wohl die Betroffenen sehen?

Kommentar eines Freundes, der als WM-Teilnehmer in Kirchzarten geführt ist: "Kriminell!"

Auch wenn das schizophren klingt: Es ist der Grand Raid, es ist die Mutter aller Marathons und es ist das einzigartige Erlebnis, diese Strecke "überlebt" zu haben. C U in Grimentz!

Viele Grüße, speichenprof


----------



## j.ö.r.g (11. Januar 2007)

@speichenprof

hm, deinen Aussagen kann ich nicht unbedingt zustimmen:

meine Räder haben die Belastungen immer heil überstanden. Die einzigen Defekte, die ich im Laufe der Zeit zu verzeichnen hatte, waren zwei Plattfüße verursacht durch Dornen. Bei 15 Teilnahmen, davon 10x ohne Federung. Immer ins Ziel gekommen, 2005 wars leider in Le Vieille aufgrund des Schneefalls Schluß. Ach ja, meine insgesamt im Laufe der Zeit 4 eingesetzten Räder sind heute noch in Verwendung.
Ich muß jedoch dazu sagen, daß ich nicht unter 8 h fahren kann, somit sind meine Belastungen vermutlich weitaus geringer.

Was die Fahrbarkeit anbelangt: in den Anfangsjahren war speziell das Mandelon-Almgelände nur schwer zu befahren, weil ganz einfach die Fahrspur zu schmal und zu tief war, so daß ständig die Pedale Bodenkontakt hatten. Das hat sich im Laufe Tausender Aspiranten zum Positiven hin gewendet. 
Mittlerweilen schwieriger zu befahren ist die Passage nach der Moiry-Staumauer auf der rechten Talseite. Ein Singletrail. Dieser Abschnitt wurde 2003 eingefügt. Vorher gings einfacher auf der Teerstraße dahin.

Die ganzen Unfälle, die sich zutragen, sind meines Erachtens weitestgehend eigener Unvernunft bzw. Müdigkeit zuzuschreiben. Dein angesprochener Unfall 2003 gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt, also nach nicht mal 1 h Fahrzeit spricht Bände, dazu noch auf einfacher Fahrbahn.
Hintenraus, also ab Evolene bzw. Eison zeigt sich, wer genügend trainiert hat oder auch nicht. Da erleben dann viele ihr Waterloo.

Vor allem in den letzten Jahren ist mir aufgefallen, daß man als Verbierstarter immer häufiger auf Teilnehmer der Kurzstrecke getroffen ist. Und zwar schon kurz nach Evolene. Und je weiter man Richtung La Vielle/Pas de Lona/Grimentz fuhr, desto schlimmer wurde es. 
Gut, bergauf ist das nicht unbedingt hinderlich, aber bei der Schlußabfahrt dann um zig Wochenend-Radler, die sich kaum mehr auf ihrem Gerät halten können, herumkurven zu müssen, ist nervig. Speziell im Schlußstück nach der Staumauer.
Sowas gab es in der Anfangszeit des Rennens nicht. Da war man ab dem Pas de Lona eigentlich recht allein bzw. in einem homogen Fahrerfeld unterwegs.

Ich hätte die Strecke beibehalten.


----------



## Frühbremser (11. Januar 2007)

Das GRC ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Marathon überhaupt. Strecke, Orga, Aussicht, alles passt. Ich bin ihn bei der 2. Ausgabe zum ersten Mal gefahren. Damals noch ohne Federgabel, mit 13 Kilo Bikegewicht und für heutige Verhältnisse lausige Cantileverbremsen. Die Strecke ist seither an einigen Stellen leichter geworden (z.B. Mandelon). Insgesamt ist für mich der Kurs bis auf wenige Stellen und den Pas de Lona komplett zu fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2007)

Meine Räder haben es auch immer überstanden, aber ich brauche auch 10 Std. Das ist schon auf Grund der Höhe unvermeidlich  Wiege allerdings auch 75 Kg und hab trotzdem ein 10,3 Kg Fully (mit HS33!) ohne Schaden ins Ziel gebracht.

Ich finde sie sollten die Strecken nicht groß verändern, ist ein Klassiker! "Freu" mich schon aufs nächte mal


----------



## scotty33 (12. Januar 2007)

Ich habe da einfach mal ein paar fragen, da hier alle nun schon einige male das ding gefahren sind. 
Momentan trainiere ich 13 bis 15 Stunden die Woche hauptsächlich im Grundlagenbereich. Ab und zu nehme ich aber auch Leistungsabschnitte mit dazu. Da ich Grundlage am besten auf dem Spinnbike fahren kann, tu ich das die Wintermonate auch. Sobald es geht, geht es dann auch draußen wieder los. 
Was sagt man denn so, wie viel Kilometer und Höhenmeter sollte man das Jahr schon in den Beinen haben, bevor man dort startet. Ist das Ding denn etwas für Hobbyfahrer, oder sollten dort nur Profis und Lizenzfahrer an den Start gehen. 
Der eine sagt Fahrräder gehen zu Bruch, der andere sagt nein. Ich habe ein Scott RC20 Carbon Fully und ich denke wenn man ein bisschen nach Verstand fährt, sollte doch auch so ein Fahrrad halten.
Mir geht es eigentlich darum, ob es sinn hat überhaupt dort hin zu fahren. Ich meine hat man als Hobbyfahrer überhaupt eine Chance das Ding zu Packen, da man ja nicht solch Unterstützung hat wie gesponserte Teams.

Bin eigentlich über jede Antwort glücklich. Ich würde gern den Marathon mitfahren, aber wenn nun z.b 20 Leute sagen, mit dem bisschen Training vergiss das mal schnell, dann sollte man das wohl auch tun.

Gruß Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/biker.htm

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## evilrogi (12. Januar 2007)

Wenn Du Deine 13-15 Stunden anbet: ) schlau investierst, dann reicht das natürlich für den Grand-Raid. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern in der Vorbereitung und schon gar nicht im Winter einen solchen Wochenschnitt abgedrückt zu haben. Ich trainiere in der Saison ca. 8-12 Std. die Woche, in der Vorbereitung hatte ich zwei harte Wochen mit ca. 20 Stunden drin (aber Ferien gehabt), das reicht. Hey, mit Deinem Trainingsaufwand ist das wirklich machbar, mach Dir da mal keinen Kopf! Ich empfehle als Vorbereitung allerdings wirklich die Strecke mal als 2-Tages-Tour zu fahren, oder zumindest mal ein bisschen alpin oder in grösserer Höhe zu biken, das macht schon zu schaffen! Mentale Stärke und Vernunft sind auch wichtig um reüssieren zu können!

Ein normales Marathonfully ist absolut genügend für die technischen Ansprüche des Grand Raid, ich sehe da keine Probleme! Mein Votec hats bislang mehrmals gepackt, dem Kumpel sein Gary-Fisher-Hardtail 10x! 

Natürlich kann man das als Hobbyfahrer packen, hunderte oder tausende anderer schaffens ja auch. Ich zähle mich auch dazu, auch wenn mir die Langdistanz bisher wenig persönliche Befriedigung beschert hat. Im 2004 mit Magenbeschwerden (musste 7x fluchtartig aufs Klo) gemütlich durchgefahren ab Rennhälfte, es war aber so tolles Wetter und ich konnte essen und so gings ganz gut (ich war sogar nicht mal so kaputt im Ziel, weil ich bergauf nicht Dampf geben konnte). 2005 war dann der Schnee wo ich nicht gestartet bin und 2006 der Regen und die schweren Bedingungen, die den Saft aus den Beinen zogen und die anvisierte Zeit (sub 9h) in keiner Weise erreichen liessen.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2007)

Mit deinem Trainingspensum sollte das zu schaffen sein. Es kommt allerdings gerade beim GRC auch auf die mentale Verfassung an. Mußt dein Ding halt stuhr durchziehen und dich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Januar 2007)

Mit deinem Trainingsaufwand wollte ich mindestenes unter 9h kommen. Wenn du das bis August durchziehst.

Ich komme übers Jahr gesehen auf 7-9h/Woche. Mein bestes Ergebnis hatte ich nicht mit dem besten Training, sondern in dem Jahr in dem ich wusste, daß ich locker durchkomme und ich mir noch kein zu grossen Kopf wegen guter Zeit gemacht habe.

Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, der der Meinung ist die Strecke ist schwerer geworden. Vll. nicht fahrtechnisch, dafür sind jetzt in den ganzen Schotterabfahrten Bremsrippen vor den Kurven(bes. Abfahrt Mandelon). Finde ich auf Dauer extrem zermürbend.

Das fiesete Stück ist mM. auch nicht die Tragepassage(wennst die mM. auch das anstrengendste ist). Bei den 150Hhm nach dem Lac de Lona hatte ich jedesmal eine Sinnkrise, so poppelig die im Vergleich zum Rest auch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Das fiesete Stück ist mM. auch nicht die Tragepassage(wennst die mM. auch das anstrengendste ist). Bei den 150Hhm nach dem Lac de Lona hatte ich jedesmal eine Sinnkrise, so poppelig die im Vergleich zum Rest auch sind.




Da gebe ich die vollkommen Recht. Ich bin das erste mal gestorben als ich nach der Tragepassage oben angekommen bin und am anderen Ende des Basset de Lona diesen Weg gesehen haben. Da wollte ich alles hinschmeißen


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

Ich bin die Strecke im Rahmen eines Alpcross in 2 1/2 Tagen gefahren. Hammer.
Singeltrails und schöne Aussichtspunkte, dünne Höhenluft und blaue Bergseen.
Viel zu Schade, um da rumzurasen.

Jetzt kenne ich ja die Szenerie und will noch nicht so recht mich anmelden.
Ist schon streng auch mit dem Zeitlimit. Doch der wirkliche Hammer ist die
raue Schlussabfahrt vom Stausee nach Grimentz. Die saugt das Letzte aus
einem raus. Weiss nicht, ob ich das konditionell durchstehe.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

Noch ne Frage: Was empfehlt Ihr und wieso: Fully oder HT?

Persönlich wäre ich eher für´s Fully, da die Strecke einige technische Schwierigkeiten bietet.
Lieg ich da richtig oder ist jedes Kilo ein Killerkriterium?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Januar 2007)

Leichtes Fully? IMHO bringt ein Fully Sicherheit, aber 12 Kg sind zuviel, unter 11 darfs schon sein....


----------



## Compagnon (12. Januar 2007)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Momentan trainiere ich 13 bis 15 Stunden die Woche


In der Bike ist ein witziges Interview mit Sauser: trainiert 10-15 Stunden die Woche.
Ich stand letztes Jahr bei den SBM vor einem ähnlichem Problem, obwohl dort die Zeitlimits sehr großzügig gesetzt sind. Ich stand vor drei Problemen:
1. war ich vorher in meinem Leben noch nie mehr als knapp 4000 HM gefahren, 2. kam ich aufgrund meines damals 1 Jahr alten Sohn nur mäßig zum Trainieren, und 3. weil ich keinen einzigen Meter der Strecke kannte.
Trotzdem habe ich es irgendwie geschafft. Woran es denke ich wirklich scheitern könnte ist mieses Wetter. Wenn vor dir 1500 (und ab Heremenence dann über 3500) Fahrer über eine nasse Fahrbahn drüber sind, wirds wahrscheinlich ziemlich unangenehm


----------



## Compagnon (17. Januar 2007)

Gibt jetzt noch eine dritte Strecke, ab Evolene 41 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (18. Januar 2007)

Und, wenn mein Französisch mich nicht täuscht, noch einen Ersatztag für schlechtes Wetter ??


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2007)

Habs mir auch gerade angeschaut. Die Verlegung auf den Samstag ist für einen Ausweichtermin gut. Die neue kurze Strecke finde ich schei**, dann sind noch mehr Fahrer vor einem über die Strecke und vor allen an den verpflegungen gewesen. Sie verlegung der Abnahme nach Sion ist IMHO nicht gut. Für die Weitgereisten wie mich (Hamburg!) noch eine zusätzliche Station und damit muß die ganze Anreise am Donnerstag erfolgen :-(


----------



## scotty33 (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die klasse Antworten zu dem Thema ob es wohl reicht.

Bei mir kommen die Stunden zusammen, da ich Spinning Trainer bin. Ich gebe die Woche einige Kurse und setz mich halt vorher immer schon aufs Rad und mache mein Grundlagentraining.  


Vielleicht hat ja Monsterwade oder Catsoft Lust, da gemeinsam hin zu fahren. Bin aus Goslar und glaub nicht, dass ich jemanden finde, der da mit hin kommt.  

Gruß Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/biker.htm

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2007)

Also ich wedre wohl eher bei den 12 Std. in Buchholz antreten. Zudem ist mein Urlaubskontingent nach der TAC reichlich erschöpft.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2007)

Jetzt müssen die nur noch Ihre HP auf Vordermann bringen.
In den letzten Tagen hat sich ja einiges getan.
Kann man sich eigentlich schon anmelden?


----------



## Caad5 (28. Januar 2007)

speichenprof schrieb:


> @scotty33:
> 
> Der GRC läuft über ein Voranmeldeverfahren.
> Grundsätzlich werden Fahrer, die schon mal teilgenommen haben, bevorzugt behandelt.
> ...



.....100% korrekt, besser kann man es fast nicht beschreiben  
bin von 1992-2004 alle mitgefahren kurze und lange Strecken....alles in allem ein top Rennen super orga., heftige Strecke, geile Landschaft.....nach fast jedem Run wollte ich niiiiieee mehr mir so was antun!!!!!


----------

